# Traynor YCV40 $200



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Calling all Traynor addicts...

I doubt this will last long.

YCV40


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow good deal.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry, but I’m getiin’ the ‘Rona just looking at that thing.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Gone


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

You got to act fast !


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

To be honest, even at 200 bucks, I wouldn’t have touched that.

That thing would have to be completely taken apart and scrubbed clean. And it was probably pretty neglected so you’d want to retube it. It’s not worth the trouble.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> To be honest, even at 200 bucks, I wouldn’t have touched that.
> 
> That thing would have to be completely taken apart and scrubbed clean. And it was probably pretty neglected so you’d want to retube it. It’s not worth the trouble.


I do that all the time, the best deals are these.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> To be honest, even at 200 bucks, I wouldn’t have touched that.
> 
> That thing would have to be completely taken apart and scrubbed clean. And it was probably pretty neglected so you’d want to retube it. It’s not worth the trouble.


ya I hear you. Complete with bed bugs. No thanks


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> I do that all the time, the best deals are these.


Oh, I’ve done it too. But I have my limits.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I need to start a new thread: what's the grossest piece of gear you've ever purchased?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Grab n Go said:


> I need to start a new thread: what's the grossest piece of gear you've ever purchased?


beer/puke stains?










after


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

laristotle said:


> beer/puke stains?
> 
> View attachment 340156
> 
> ...


Wow! Alright, I'm starting the thread .


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Frenchy99 said:


> I do that all the time, the best deals are these.


Yeah, plus the feeling of bringing her back to life.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Distortion said:


> ya I hear you. Complete with bed bugs. No thanks


I think bedbugs would avoid that! 

I've bought moldy amps, it takes a lot of effort to get the mold smell out. Lots of soap and water, bleach, and sunshine. 

I had a fender case that a smoker must've lived in...I could not get that smell out at all.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> I had a fender case that a smoker must've lived in...I could not get that smell out at all.


Magic in a bag...


https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/home/cleanup/soaps-and-cleaners/10175-volcanic-deodorizer?item=KD401


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> Yeah, plus the feeling of bringing her back to life.


Its alive, Its Alive, ALIVE ....


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Magic in a bag...
> 
> 
> https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/home/cleanup/soaps-and-cleaners/10175-volcanic-deodorizer?item=KD401
> ...


That might've worked. I filled it with baking soda, it sat for months, I vacuumed it out, it sat in the sun, it still stank! I sold it to a guy that played bars and he was happy to take it as a beater case.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I had a nice case that smelled like a seafood restaurant when I bought it. Dryer sheets for four months that were changed weekly did the trick. I think you can buy an aerosol ozone spray that can help with odors too.


----------

